# Missonary Position



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wife: - Shouldn't we try the missionary position for a change?

Husband: - hmm... sure that sounds great. Whats that?

Wife: - I stay here! And you f**k off to Africa

:lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: Good one Andrew I will ask Beth about it to night


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Brill


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

